# [bluetooth] sixaxis sous gentoo ?

## Chr0nos

Bonjours à tous,

j'essaie actuelement de faire marcher ma manette de ps3 (sixaxis) sous gentoo,

en usb tout marche tres bien (module compilé de kernel 3.0.4) mais en bluetooth je n'arrive à rien,

en fouinant un peu sur le net j'ai pu voir qu'il falais patcher "bluez", et ma question vient donc: comment je fais ? je veu dire en passant par portage

j'ai mis le fichier dans: /usr/portage/net-wireless/bluez/files/bluez-4.64-sixaxis.patch

puis j'ai fait un "ebuild bluez-4.96-r1.ebuild manifest"

pour que mon fichier soit ajouté dans le manifest: il y est ->

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AUX bluez-4.64-sixaxis.patch 15576 RMD160 6c84b1986c2909c1a5a1f7cf1a83724fb679e688 SHA1 a401ef401661e1728dbd4a490e352fb57111b68b SHA256 095b565eef2817a4715c5c72c0379fb0f7388808f7facde29eb67033c7a16153
> 
> 

 

mais quand je tente de emerde bluez le patch ne s'applique pas, est il possible de faire en sorte d'y rémédier ?

ps: je suis une bille en ebuild (je ne comprends pas vrmt la syntaxe ni les commandes dispo dedans)

une âme charitable ?

----------

## Chr0nos

Je pensse avoir trouvé la solution  :Smile: 

j'avais le message d'erreur:

 *Quote:*   

> Oct  7 17:36:19 StarK bluetoothd[16971]: Refusing input device connect: No such file or directory (2)
> 
> Oct  7 17:36:19 StarK bluetoothd[16971]: Refusing connection from 04:76:6E:4E:6F:98: setup in progress
> 
> Oct  7 17:36:26 StarK NetworkManager[19590]: <info> BT device 04:76:6E:4E:6F:98 removed
> ...

  dans mes logs,

alors il faut en fait "qtsixa" (overlay v-fox)

donc:

 *Quote:*   

> layman -f
> 
> layman -a v-fox
> 
> echo "games-util/qtsixa **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/sixaxis
> ...

 

a marché au poil pour moi, je cherche juste à désactiver l'accelerometre et le gyroscope car cat met le brin dans PcsxR

----------

